# [SOLVED] I need advice on building my first computer!



## joegras (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey everyone, I cant figure out whether to go with AMD or Intel...a few people have told me going with AMD is going to be a disaster but the reviews looked good..here is my system I've put together so far. Please let me know your input and whether or not I'm making a mistake by going with the AMD.

LG Black 18X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 18X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache IDE Lightscribe DVD Burner - OEM - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16827136118

Thermaltake Armor Series VA8003BWS Black Full Tower Case w/ 25CM Fan - Retail 
Nvidia SLI Certified Chassis - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16811133021

Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3320620AS (Perpendicular Recording Technology) 320GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16822148140

ASUS CROSSHAIR Socket AM2 NVIDIA nForce 590 SLI MCP ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16813131593

Creative 70SB046A00000 7.1 Channels 24-bit 192KHz PCI Interface Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Professional Series - Retail - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16829102005

ZALMAN 9700 LED 110mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler - Retail - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16835118019

AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ Windsor 3.0GHz 2 x 1MB L2 Cache Socket AM2 Processor - Retail - http://www.newegg.com/product/Product.asp?item=N82E16819103773

CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail - http://www.newegg.com/product/Product.asp?item=N82E16820145034

EVGA 768-P2-N831-AR GeForce 8800GTX 768MB 384-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Video Card - Retail - http://www.newegg.com/product/Product.asp?item=N82E16814130072

Rosewill RX850-S-B 850W SLI Ready,APFC,ATX12V v2.2/EPS12V v2.91 Power Supply 115/230V TUV, FCC, UL, CE, ROHS - Retail - http://www.newegg.com/product/Product.asp?item=N82E16817182072

LG Black 16X DVD-ROM 52X CD-ROM IDE DVD-ROM Drive Model GDR-8164BK - OEM - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16827136083


----------



## joegras (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: I need advice on building my first computer!*

also, Im spending about 1700 on all the parts..if i got intel i would get the quad core duo, but I've always gone intel and was thinkin of giving amd a shot...please let me know what you think, thanks


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: I need advice on building my first computer!*

Hi, and welcome to TSF! :wave:

Looks all good except for the PSU. I would look at this instead:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341003


I would go with Intel personally. But if you want to go with AMD, get this board instead:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131163

For Intel, take a look at this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130080
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115030


----------



## joegras (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: I need advice on building my first computer!*

thank you! may I ask why the suggestion to change the PSU and the mobo?

thanks again!


----------



## joegras (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: I need advice on building my first computer!*

also--am i making a mistake not going with ati-crossfire graphics card instead of the geforce 8800gtx sli ready?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: I need advice on building my first computer!*

1. Take a look at this: http://www.techsupportforum.com/

2. From experience, I have not had good luck with Intel boards. I see a lot more dead Intel boards in the shop than other boards (Asus, MSI, etc.). Additionally this board has better capacitors.

3. No, I personally prefer SLI as it is simpler IMO.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: I need advice on building my first computer!*

I prefer SLI to x-fire also


however I personally think SLI and X-fire both have been killed by the release of the 8800 series of video cards ........ the 8800 has some much power adding a second one is really a marginal gain >>>>> *so marginal *I cant remotely justify the expense of the second card and a higher tier PSU unless you have $$$$$$$$ to flaunt ???? because SLI with 8800 cards is just that ........... "more is better thinking"


The 6000 AMD is a solid choice >>>>> not a good choice if you are an overclocker or think you may become an overclocker >>>>> when overclocking is figured in, the intel takes the lead in a commanding way


I personally have had outstanding experience with intel chipsets when they are with intel CPU's 

although I will readily admit the 925 to 945 was a disappointment for me in terms of performance >>>> I was less than thrilled with the pentium "D"

buts its a flavor thing, some guys loved the "D"


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: I need advice on building my first computer!*

intel chipsets on a third party pose no problem, its when they are on an intel board that they pose a problem, because they usually are terrible at overclocking. 

as for the psu, its better to just go with a known good psu maker than take a chance with rosewill. from the price of the unit, it seems like they went with a good oem, but its not on any recommended lists and i don't know who made it. just be safe and go with a thermaltake toughpower 750w. 

by the way, if you are at all interested in overclocking, intel is head and shoulders above amd.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: I need advice on building my first computer!*

My mistake it was another thread where an Intel board was chosen, the Asus Crosshair is pretty good but IMO there are better choices out there for AM2 and LGA775 like the ones I suggested.

I agree with floyd, Intel processors are good overclockers but Intel desktop boards aren't in the game.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: I need advice on building my first computer!*

I also agree with the fellas above Intel brand boards are known for stability not exceptional overclocking nor above and beyond performance

but rather rock solid stability >>>>> but IMHO they leave too much at the starting gate for me


----------



## joegras (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: I need advice on building my first computer!*

thank you very much for your help everyone!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: I need advice on building my first computer!*

You're welcome. :smile:


----------



## joegras (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: I need advice on building my first computer!*

hey thematt-- I just received my parts and I had 1 question.

I went with the PSU you suggested, the OCZ--http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817341003

but will this be ok for the 8800GTX 768mb card I have? and will it also run SLI even though i saw no certification?


----------



## joegras (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: I need advice on building my first computer!*

or if anyone can answer this -- i noticed it WAS in fact SLI certified in the specification but did not show it on the box -- but will it be ok for the 8800GTX 768mb? heh thanks in advance for the help!!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: I need advice on building my first computer!*

most definetly YES


nice unit ray:


----------



## joegras (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: I need advice on building my first computer!*

thanks!! im really sorry to be a pest but i have another question---what size LCD monitor should I go with? I heard 22 inch is nice but its demanding on the graphics card..especially for the newer games coming out--should I stay away from a 22 inch if i love to play games?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: I need advice on building my first computer!*

the gfx card you have is a perfect match for a 22inch monitor


i have seen some nice gaming monitors on newegg / viewsonic 22 inch


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: I need advice on building my first computer!*

A nice 22" WUXGA monitor will go great with the 8800GTX and most games you should run OK.

Take a look at my system at left. <<< I can run all my games at full res (1680 x 1050 on a 20") with 4x AA and 4x AF and full detail and get 50+ FPS. These games are:

CS:1.6
CS:CZ
UrbanTerror
ActionCube
Armagetron
Scorched3D

You should be fine with a higher res and a much more powerful graphics card. And yes, the OCZ 700w with its pretty blue light will do ONE 8800GTX but I would not put two on it.


----------



## joegras (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: I need advice on building my first computer!*

awesome -- yeah i went with the 850Watt that you recommended -- also when you say most games...does that mean ill be able to run that resolution on like the newer games coming out like UT3/quake wars/crysis? and if i run a lower resolution on a 22'' will it look stupid or does it not matter?

thanks in advance!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: I need advice on building my first computer!*

What resolution is it? It is likely WUXGA (1920 x 1200) but it could also be WSXGA+ (1680 x 1050) like mine. I would first back down on detail/AA & AF and color depth. In fact, I personally reduce the resolution as a last resort if the game is still laggy due to low FPS.

If you run a WUXGA display at WSXGA+ resolution, it won't look as good, but it won't be horrible or anything.


----------



## joegras (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: I need advice on building my first computer!*

sorry but what exactly is wuxga and wsxga? and where do i look for it? for my graphics card? im a little confused! sorry ;/


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: I need advice on building my first computer!*

WUXGA: 1920 x 1200 res
WSXGA+: 1680 x 1050 res

Sorry, I mentioned it but it was kinda buried in my response.


----------



## joegras (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: I need advice on building my first computer!*

ah ok great- so bottom line for gaming the WUXGA is the best to go with with my system and i wont have any issues running the newer games coming out? 

haha sorry just making it all clear in my head!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: I need advice on building my first computer!*

Most games should go very smoothly with that system and a WUXGA. But if you step down to a 21" WSXGA+, then just about all games will run smoothly at the native resolution (WSXGA+) one way or another even if you have to turn off AA & AF. 

I would recommend the 21" WSXGA+. With the 22" WUXGA, everything will be tiny on your desktop.


----------



## joegras (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: I need advice on building my first computer!*

thank you very much! i love this forum!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: I need advice on building my first computer!*

You're welcome. :smile:


----------

